# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Terminating Ethernet Cable - Male and Female RJ45 connectors

## dabba

Hi, 
Can anyone recomend where to aquire a crimping tool for terminating ethernet cable into an RJ45 connector (male and female)?
Also, where can i obtain a wiring diagram for the connectors too? 
Thanks,
Dabba

----------


## thetrooper

hey dabba,  before others jump in here it is a no no in oz to do your own networking but hey so are alot of other things in life lol ! 
youtube link on how to terminate etc  
the big green shed for the crimps  
their is a A & B standard but go the B  
im sure others will be along to cover anything i have missed !   
cheers 
scott

----------


## simopimo

I agree with thetrooper - just get the crimper from Bunnings, Masters or anywhere like that.  I use the 568B standard myself, but I read that in the US they are abandoning it.  Not sure why... Look it up at TIA/EIA-568 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - the diagram is there too. 
I'm not a professional cabler but I have done a lot of RJ45 work.  I've seen a 50/50 split between 586B and 568A.  I'm not sure what version sparkies prefer nowadays. 
It's not overly difficult but takes a few goes to get it right. On my first few attempts I found it really difficult to get the modular plugs correct on the cable - lining up the wires.  But you get used to it. 
Something else I should mention - the punchdown blocks/modular sockets - they have the colour codes on the back, but some of them, such as the ones I picked up from Masters the other day, only had the 568A codes on the back.  You just need to know the difference - the only difference between A and B is the swapping of the orange and greens (solid and striped).  Pretty simple. 
You'll need a punch down tool as well - these are cheap and easy to get hold of. 
You've probably been warned ad infinitum - the law states that any cabling connected to the public phone system must be done by an accredited cabler.  So if you're connecting to an ADSL network, technically speaking you're supposed to get an accredited cabler to do the work.  Even if your cabling isn't directly touching the phone network, technically speaking you are joining that network so according to the textbook, any of this work is illegal 90% of the time... I know, I know, but don't shoot the messenger...

----------


## Kingers

If you don't need them straight away then eBay will be the cheapest, but of you intend to do it a fair bit or have a lot to do I would buy proper ones from a electrical wholesaler, although the krone punch down tool will set you back around $70. But if you've only got a few to do around your house eBay ones will be fine. I've used the apprentices eBay punch down tool to terminate 10 x 24 port patch panels and it did alright although sometimes it didn't cut the wires off at times. Not sure on costs of a rj45 crimper as I bought mine more the 5 years ago from a wholesaler and its still going strong. 
coulor codes are available on the net as well as how to terminate them. If you've never done it before you might have a few stuffed rj45 plugs as getting the wire into them can be tricky so make sure you check them properly before you crimp. And as for a and b configurations it makes no difference as long as you use the same one throughout, I always use B and most places I have worked at do too

----------

